# Red Cherry Shrimp pic



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

I got some red cherry shrimp today and managed to snap a decent picture of one. I think my Facebook friends will go crazy if I post any more aquarium pictures there, so I thought I'd post it here instead.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Awesome shot Deanna! You can post as many pics here as you want! We love them!


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks! It's not bad for a phone picture!

Seeing all that gunk on the bottom really makes me realize how much I need the shrimp, though!


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

LoL all the pics I take and post are from my phone.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

She's pretty! I had to remove most of the gravel in my shrimp tank because they poop so much! lol don't worry, my facebook friends think I'm crazy for keeping shrimp t00


----------

